# Corrupt digital files



## PixMix (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey everyone. New here. 

I have a bit of an odd question, and it's not a joke. 

I am interested in learning on how to corrupt jpg files. I'm not trying to destroy evidence , but I'm an artist (painter) researching material for a new series of paintings. 

Any tips are more than welcome.


----------



## IgsEMT (Feb 11, 2010)

Can u elaborate on what you want to do in terms of corrupting?
Do you want to corrupt an image? - that would be easy just open it - take the pain brush and so some weird $H*T to it
OR
Do you want to corrupt an actual file (regardless jpg or not)? Now, I'm not that *big* in computers but I'd probably open the file with a notepad and erase few lines of data.


----------



## PixMix (Feb 11, 2010)

IgsEMT, 

Thanks for responding and sorry I wasn't clear enough. I'd be interested in spontaneously corrupt image files, like this one:







I can use photoshop, and I can probably recreate the same or similar effect, but I'd prefer going with "accidents" as opposed to deliberate manipulation.


----------



## Garbz (Feb 12, 2010)

Open an image in a hex editor and start playing with the values.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 12, 2010)

Buy a Windows computer and write and erase and write and erase and write and erase a big directory full of files,over and over. Rip a bunch of Audio CD's to .AIFF files with the main drive almost totally maxed out on space. Turn off the virus protection and surf the web and visit some really 'sketchy' web sites for two or three days. The almost totally full harddrive will get really 'fragged badly, and before you know it, it will be ruining all the jpeg files you try and view....the files will be written all over the drive's platters in little bits here and there, and the system will have a heck of a time trying to parse the images...so, just use the computer like you'd normally use it, and see if that won't do the trick!:lmao::lmao:

(The above is intended as humor. No Windows computers were harmed in the writing of this post. Your results may vary.)


----------



## PixMix (Feb 12, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Buy a Windows computer and write and erase and write and erase and write and erase a big directory full of files,over and over. Rip a bunch of Audio CD's to .AIFF files with the main drive almost totally maxed out on space. Turn off the virus protection and surf the web and visit some really 'sketchy' web sites for two or three days. The almost totally full harddrive will get really 'fragged badly, and before you know it, it will be ruining all the jpeg files you try and view....the files will be written all over the drive's platters in little bits here and there, and the system will have a heck of a time trying to parse the images...so, just use the computer like you'd normally use it, and see if that won't do the trick!:lmao::lmao:
> 
> (The above is intended as humor. No Windows computers were harmed in the writing of this post. Your results may vary.)



:lmao:


----------



## PixMix (Feb 12, 2010)

Garbz said:


> Open an image in a hex editor and start playing with the values.



Grabz, thanks for your reply! Hex Editor is a Windows program, do you know of any equivalent programs for Mac?


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 12, 2010)

before you attempt to corrupt files you might want to read  about the file structure,  That way you can make changes but the file will still open in a viewer.


----------



## usayit (Feb 12, 2010)

PixMix said:


> Garbz said:
> 
> 
> > Open an image in a hex editor and start playing with the values.
> ...



Google "0xED mac" you'll find one that I use at work.


----------



## usayit (Feb 12, 2010)

btw.. does it have to be jpgs?  How about just playing around with bitmaps.. should be a lot easier.


----------



## PixMix (Feb 12, 2010)

@ The_Traveler,

That would be the way to go. I'll look for online sources. 

@ usayit,

I just downloaded 0xED, and it works great. I already tried it, and it's getting there. I wanted to post here some "preliminary" results, but unfortunately Photobucket is not accepting the file after my alterations. As Traveler suggested, I need to do some homework, before I'm able to achieve dramatic distortions, like the image above. 

You guys are great. Thanks a million. 

If you have any other suggestions, throw'em this way.


----------



## msjkirkpatrick (Jul 31, 2012)

hello pix mix,  i am a painter who was looking up the exact same question when i came across this thread.  i manipulated a file with oxed, but cant seem to open it now.  how were you able to open them after changing them,  what has been the best way you discovered to corrupt?  some of my favorites have been photographing tv scramble, using film based ways of altering images and also just bad video streaming on the internet.


----------

